# photo printer



## NewLondon88 (Dec 17, 2009)

Not sure if anyone is interested in this in a penturner's forum, but
I've got a Fujix PG4000 II printer that's barely used. (under 500 prints)
and I thought I'd mention it in here before I put an ad in some photography
forums. It's a photographic digital printer, no inks, dyes or toners. Stunning
output. 

It's for someone who needs good prints, not a casual printer. If anyone
is interested, send a PM..


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 26, 2009)

How big is that model? Still about the size of a copier?


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 26, 2009)

Yep .. the transport system is a FujiXerox and then the laser unit is
built-in on top of that. It's about 250 lbs, so shipping it is an issue, no
doubt. http://home.fujifilm.com/info/products/digital/pictro/p4000/spec.html


----------

